# Creapure/creatine whilst on cycle?



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

*Creatine when on cycle?*​
Yes, i use creatine when i am on my cycle.654.55%No, i don't use creatine when i am running my course.545.45%


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you use creapure/creatine when on cycle? Or do you use it after you have finished your course?!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, don't see why you wouldnt?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

True, but a few people i know don't use creatine when on cycle because they want to see what gains the gear is giving them. If you get me?!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> True, but a few people i know don't use creatine when on cycle because they want to see what gains the gear is giving them. If you get me?!


Surely the creating will just add to the gains? To me on a cycle you want to have anything you can do help add to the gains.

Surely only people studying the effects on steroid cycles would want to monitor the exact gains of steroids on a cycle.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I was under the impression that creatine makes you hold water and on cycle you usaully hold water depending on the steriod!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i was advised to start taking creatine the day after your last jab, pointless to run during cycle.......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i use creatine wether on cycle or off,same as all other supplements used.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive never used to creatine but once i finish dieting i am going to start adding it in 10g pwo and it will be taken yearly no reason IMO to stop taking a supplement because you are on cycle.


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been think about supplement use on cycle a lot.

In some ways I think that they would be insignificant compared to the effects of AAS, but on the other hand AAS would probably allow us to utilise the supplements far more effectively than when we are off cycle :confused1:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't see why anyone would drop it when on cycle. It's certainly no wonder powder... I can't notice the difference... but it's proven that over the course of a workout you will have that bit extra energy to squeeze out the odd extra rep and recover slightly quicker, therefor helping you to push yourself that few percent harder then you normally could. Why would you not want to maximise every workout when on (or off) cycle. People mention the water retention aspect, but... please, it's only creatine ffs


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

tbh the **** has never worked 4 me so dont bother!


----------

